# Dog training classes near Blackpool



## FloRidley (Oct 5, 2012)

I have recently got a border collie puppy and am looking to find a training class I can take her to. I was wondering if anyone had any personal recomendations as to good positive based dog training classes.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

FloRidley said:


> I have recently got a border collie puppy and am looking to find a training class I can take her to. I was wondering if anyone had any personal recomendations as to good positive based dog training classes.


Hopefully someone will be able to give you a personal reccomendation, failing that you could check on the following link for trainers and classes in your area, or its one organisation anyway, they also only use kind fair reward based training methods and dont use tools like choke chains etc.

Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK


----------



## FloRidley (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you for your help. Have tried that list and the only one that is less than 1 hour away doesn't have another class starting until the 25th January. Am willing to travel but as she gets quite car sick was hoping to find a class a little closer. Will keep looking for now.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

FloRidley said:


> Thank you for your help. Have tried that list and the only one that is less than 1 hour away doesn't have another class starting until the 25th January. Am willing to travel but as she gets quite car sick was hoping to find a class a little closer. Will keep looking for now.


You could try looking on here
CAPBT - COAPE Association of Pet Behaviourists and Trainers


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I would try Julie Barrett

Dog Training With FITdogs In Blackpool And Fylde Areas - Fun Instructional Training For Dogs In The Blackpool, Wyre, Fylde And Preston Areas

She has a very good reputation and holds several specialist courses given by KCAI etc and has been several seminars I have attended.

There are many dog trainers/training clubs in the UK. Some are independent, some are aligned to a particular body or bodies and some are franchises. Some are KC registered, some are not. There are good, bad and indifferent in all spheres. Whichever trainer/club attracts you, the best course of action is to go and observe a few classes to determine whether or not you agree with their philosophies and if they do what they say they do (not always the case).

Academy of Dog Training and Behaviour
http://www.apdt.co.uk/index.asp
The Institute represents trainers and dog handlers in the private sector
Puppy and Dog Training - Clever Dog Company
The Guild of Dog Trainers - Dog Training, Dog Training and Behaviour, Dog Training Courses, Dog Behaviour Courses
Home
List of Accredited Instructors - The Kennel Club
The Kennel Club
Victoria Stilwell Positively | Find a VSPDT Trainer
Puppy training classes, Puppy School is a network of UK schools for training young puppies.

NB some of the best trainers in the UK do not appear in any of the above! 

Also, look to see if the trainer meets this criteria:

http://avsabonline.org/uploads/main/How_to_Choose_a_Trainer_(AVSAB).pdf


----------



## Dog Springs (Sep 24, 2012)

I would recommend Ann DeRizzio. He email address is [email protected] and her name is easily Googled for more info!
Think it was 8 years ago we started going to her classes and still going now. She has puppy, adult dog and heelwork to music classes, and considerable experience with border collies. She is happy for people to watch a class before bringing their own pup if interested.


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Waggy's Dog Training in Marton. Lynne and Colin have trained all ours and are Flyballers with loads of collie experience. Can't recommend enough.

Waggy's Dog Training - Blackpool, United Kingdom - Pet Service | Facebook


----------

